# Make your own odin backup



## NeaLMaN (Jun 9, 2011)

P3Droid just released an app that makes odin backups of your phone. Pretty sweet, now we can back up! check it out...

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.p3droid.odinmaker.donate


----------



## glennsardone (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone know under the advanced backup what to use to backup the theme?

I have titanium pro and also have a complete odin backup but want to backup just the portion with the theme so I can try new themes and then odin back to original.

Thank you in advance


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I thought he released this some time ago. There was an issue with Humble not flashing the kernel because danalo used this program and it didn't package correctly.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

This thread was started 7-2-11


----------

